# Sky TV



## mrred99 (May 9, 2008)

Please can anyone tell me if you can you get Sky TV in Cyprus?
We are re-locating to Cyprus and really want Sky TV??

Thanks


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Yes you can in many areas but you will need a 4m dish which is not practical unless you have a big garden or live in a large block of flats. There are, however, other options. You can pick up premiership matches via other subscribed and non-subscribed satellite services


----------



## mrred99 (May 9, 2008)

thanks Babs !


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Yes you can in many areas but you will need a 4m dish which is not practical unless you have a big garden or live in a large block of flats. There are, however, other options. You can pick up premiership matches via other subscribed and non-subscribed satellite services


The size of dish depends on the area.
We are in Paphos area and here a 3m dish is adequate, in fact our dish is only2.7 and we have good reception.
Most houses tend to have a flat roof area where the dishes can be situated if you do not have a large garden.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for that Veronica. I had been informed only last week that a 4m dish was necessary for Cyprus. 

As regards the flat area on your roof, that depends on the design of your house. Ours does not have one, it has a traditional pitched roof. You do see 4m dishes in the Larnaca area but not usually on the roof.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Thanks for that Veronica. I had been informed only last week that a 4m dish was necessary for Cyprus.
> 
> As regards the flat area on your roof, that depends on the design of your house. Ours does not have one, it has a traditional pitched roof. You do see 4m dishes in the Larnaca area but not usually on the roof.


We have a pitched roof but the dish is on there. The thing is that the rooves are concrete even when pitched and the tiles are just for show so it is quite easy to put a paltform on the roof to fix the dish to.
It probably wouldnt be as easy if you do need a 4mtr dish though but as we only need a 2.7 where we live it isnt a problem.
So I guess with a lot of things it really depends on your area.


----------

